# how to remove microsoft office click to run 2010 beta



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

Please help!!!!!!

i have tried and tried every thing i have ever learned. stopping the processes to not allowing them to access my computer. i need help getting this off because i can not put my old office back on my computer. the link i have seen posted in several place no longer works. i have tried to stop the program from inheriting information. i am at my wits end. i have tried for 2 months to remove this program.. thank you


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

julia071 said:


> Please help!!!!!!
> 
> i have tried and tried every thing i have ever learned. stopping the processes to not allowing them to access my computer. i need help getting this off because i can not put my old office back on my computer. the link i have seen posted in several place no longer works. i have tried to stop the program from inheriting information. i am at my wits end. i have tried for 2 months to remove this program.. thank you


If you can't get rid of it you can always do it manually by booting to safe mode and then remove the program as well as any registry keys assosiated with it...

Hope this Helps

Doctorzeus


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

i tried to remove in safe mode and it still would not uninstall. any more suggestions? please help


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

julia071 said:


> i tried to remove in safe mode and it still would not uninstall. any more suggestions? please help


I mean removing it manually..not uninstalling it, but before you try that...have you tried disabling it on startup using Run->msconfig ?

Hope this Helps!

Doctorzeus


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

i did stop the service which was one of the first things i did..... i dont know how to manually remove it..... can you please tell me how? thank you


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

julia071 said:


> i did stop the service which was one of the first things i did..... i dont know how to manually remove it..... can you please tell me how? thank you


I'm assuming that you already tried to uninstall it by add/remove programs? Why doesn't this work? Can you tell me what it says when you try and uninstall it? I kinda need more info before I can tell you how to proceed...

However this is how to un-install it manually(_although you might wanna reply to my questions before going ahead with this because its kinda the last resort short of re-installing your OS_ and there may be a better way)

*Note: That this method if done properly will remove it but you have to be carefull (don't delete any registry keys your unsure about and read my comment at the bottom) ok:*

1. Boot to safe mode
2. Find Microsoft Office click to run 2010 beta in "C:\Program Files\(Maybe "\microsoft office\")
3. Once you have found the folder with it located in highlight it
4. Delete the folder with the program in
5. The actual program should now be deleted, the rest is basically clean-up
6. Assuming you use Windows Vista/7 goto C:\Users\(your user name)\Appdata\Local\
(Note that "Appdata" is a hidden folder so your need to "show hidden files and folders" in the "folder option" form in the control panel)
7. Search for any folders with the programs name(will probubly be under \Local\Microsoft\ or \Roaming\Microsoft\)
8. Delete them when you find them
9. Hold down the Windows Icon button on your keyboard and press 'R'
10. A run box should appear type "regedit"
11. Now comes the slightly difficult part, you need to search for any registry keys related to the program
12. Look Under "Hkey_current_user\Software\(again maybe \Microsoft\"
13.There should/might be keys relating to the programs name, delete them (e.g. "Hkey_current_user\Software\(again maybe \Microsoft\Click to run 2010" delete "Click to run 2010" (I don't have this app so can't tell you the actual name))
14. Repeat with "Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\"
15. Re-boot and it should be gone

Uninstalling it through add/remove is a better method though, you have the possbility of screwing up your install if not done properly, usually a re-install fixes this but sometimes the program is just stuck there forever hence why I would rather find another method..

Hope this Helps

Doctorzeus


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

it says "this action cannot be completed. try action again. if problem continues, contact microsoft product support. but it cost 49.00 to contact them.


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

julia071 said:


> it says "this action cannot be completed. try action again. if problem continues, contact microsoft product support. but it cost 49.00 to contact them.


I believe this may help you:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/7bd2502b-eda4-432b-99e8-38dbdb185cb9/

Doctorzeus


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

that link that they posted for repairing it will not work anymore.... its says "
*404 - File or directory not found.*

*The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*

*btw there is not folder for this program..... its only in the control panel and stops me from putting a different office on my computer*


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

This if from the link:



> Go to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218 and, even though this is for office 2007, try to follow the instructions to the best of your ability. P.S. replace anything that says "Office 12" with "Office 14". If this doesn't work completely, install the "Windows Install Clean-UP Utility" http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


Hope This Helps

Doctorzeus


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

i have tried everything i can get for free.... nothing is working.... i followed your links and did everything it said again but nothing worked. i have restarted after every step hoping it would work but didnt. any more suggestions?


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

julia071 said:


> i have tried everything i can get for free.... nothing is working.... i followed your links and did everything it said again but nothing worked. i have restarted after every step hoping it would work but didnt. any more suggestions?


I would say contact Microsoft Support via E-mail or phone and they should give you recommendations of how to proceed next...wish I could help you further but I've never used this application.

My other suggestion would just google "click to run" and then your error code...it sounds like a lot of people are having this problem as well however it seems to be for the beta version rather than the full..

Maybe someone else has a suggestion?

Good Luck

Doctorzeus


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey,

One thing I just thought of, have you tried re-installing it?

That might repair the *404 - File or directory not found *error and restore all the paths..then you could uninstall it.


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

it cost money to email or phone them which is stupid..... yes a lot of people have the same problem..... i will try to reinstall it and then uninstall... i have not tried that one yet...... keep your fingers crossed and thank you for trying to help..... i will let u know if that works...


----------

